# looking for a new thermometer :)



## Darryl Portelli (Jun 18, 2020)

Hey.... I'm looking for a new good quality thermometer. What Im looking for is a wireless thermometer that can have food and ambient probes. 4 probes. with BOTH wifi and bluetooth... cost is not the biggest issue (I've been into bbq for quite some time and it's high time I got a good thermometer for myself).. 
2 contenders that fit the criteria are the weber connect and the thermoworks signals.... any particular pros/cons of each? 
if any one has these, how are their read times ? ie , I want to use them in the kitchen as a probe thermometer as well as in the pit - do they give a read out fast so that I can probe a piece of meat and get a quick result (like a thermapen) or do they take some time to "come up to temp" like the cheap ones that Ive been using ? 
cheers


----------



## sandyut (Jun 18, 2020)

welcome, lots of good options:

Inkbird is a supporter often has promo codes here.  HERE
thermoworks is great- i have used them for a decade or more - found them first.
those are my top two for ya!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 19, 2020)

Both WiFi and bluetooth on the same thermometer? Or, am I reading that wrong? Other then that. I have both thermoworks and inkbird as well. Both work very well. The inkbird 4 probe bluetooth is my bbq go to. It is the IBT-4Xs. It has dozens of cooks behind it and has done so without a hitch. If I had any cons about it. It would the inability to save the cook graphs.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 19, 2020)

I've been using the Inkbird 6 probe bluetooth for a while, and it has been flawless.  Inkbird also makes a WIFI unit 4 probe I think.  They're offering a Father's Day giveaway here.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...bbq-thermometer-with-4-probes-ibbq-4t.298968/
I've found Inkbird products to be as good or better than the more expensive ones I've used .
Mike


----------

